# melting test



## adammac (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys I got some test prop raw lately and brewed it and don't think its any good so I did a melting test on it and at 245F it was barely starting to melt. Is this a for sure way to tell if it legit or what?


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you describe your procedure in detail, please?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 1, 2013)

How did u know exact temp? Laser temp gun or just by dial on the easy bake oven with thermometer inside?.  Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 1, 2013)

Go to bed triple.lol..


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Go to bed triple.lol..



Fine. I just wanted to know, cause I got some sucrose I'd like to try to verify the purity of, and I heard a melting point test would help. Lol.

Interesting first post, though...


----------



## adammac (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol yea its first post for this forum but I ordered a glass thermometer from the same place I bought my lab supplies from and put the thermometer on a metal pan right beside the powder on some tin foil and covered it with a glass lid and watched closely thru the glass door on the oven and started at 200f and crept it up to 230 over a period of 45 mins and then went degree by degree up to 250 and held it for about ten mins and it was just starting to melt so there u go


----------



## FordFan (Jul 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How did u know exact temp? Laser temp gun or just by dial on the easy bake oven with thermometer inside?.  Ib



Easy bake oven!!!!!:headbang:


----------



## adammac (Jul 1, 2013)

Man y'all get off the shit! The shut has ate ur brain away!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 2, 2013)

Adam  ..Lol...you created a false positive thermal test
.the rate of foil heats faster than the substance. 

An easybake 100 watt bulb has a temp rise max of 250..try it


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 2, 2013)

Infrared temp gun 40$.  Pretty simple from there


----------



## adammac (Jul 3, 2013)

Well basskilleronline has a whole page describing in detail how to do it step by step and now I hear thats bullshit?  And so even if u have a thermometer in an oven for an hour and a half that reads 250 thats not really the degree?


----------



## adammac (Jul 3, 2013)

All I want to know is if I got the infrared gun and whatever I need..is the melting test a for sure way to tell if the powder is real????


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes adam..melt test do work ..but some compounds are very close in numenclature of melt temp. Yeah 250 digital more accurate than mercury or springdial thermometer 250 reading.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thats is gonna be self explainitory bruda what do u think is gonna do more accurate puting a thermom in the oven while tryn to guess the temp of something inside of foil or being able to shoot an infrared lazer at ur item and seeing ur temp rise on the powder and whn it starts to melt bam u have ur temp... There is no 100% accuracy to any of these methods the best tried and true method comes down to jst trusting ur source honestly ...there is moreto it than jst hey look it melts close to the desired temp u have smells texture and the way its suppose to look are all variables that u can use but shit guys that trust their sources knw its good the sec they open their bag and that first smell hits ur nose


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 3, 2013)

Everyone is gonna have "what works for them" and what basskiller does or at least what i think is give a detailed descript or what works for him or at least an idea for the general mass so they have an idea of wha they r doing does it make it bullshit? Mayb to some but shoot some may call bullshit to the infrared bud its all personal reference u jst need to find what works for u


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 3, 2013)

Infra red wont give an exact reading either only a surface reading.


Most labs still use a good ol' lab mercury thermometer they are very very accurate and you can put it right in with the powder and get an extreme accurate reading. There is no need for a infra red thermal gun-

The idea is you wait till its melted then put the thermometer in and see where it's at. This is very simple.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 3, 2013)

This is my favorite, and pretty standard:


Dynalon SMP10 Melting Point Apparatus with Digital Temperature Sensing and Display, 0 to 300 degree C, 1 degree C Resolution, 1% Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41oId1nhgwL
http://www.amazon.com/Dynalon-SMP10...62816&sr=8-1&keywords=melting+point+apparatus




This would work, too, and is a lot cheaper:


Melting Point Apparatus Simple: Amazon.com: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41[email protected]@[email protected]@41Jo1cDSnIL
http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-St...62816&sr=8-4&keywords=melting+point+apparatus




Part of the value of a melting point test is to see if there is a very discrete melting point (all the material melts suddenly at one temp) or if there is a broad range of temperature between when it starts melting and all of it is melted. This can tell you a lot about the purity of a sample.

The first, more expensive one, has a magnifying glass and a light inside and holds two glass tubes, one containing your sample and the other containing a control or known compound if you have it. You can watch individual grains of your sample under magnification and the temp goes up slowly by tenths of a degree. It has a digital temp readout.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Infra red wont give an exact reading either only a surface reading.
> 
> 
> Most labs still use a good ol' lab mercury thermometer they are very very accurate and you can put it right in with the powder and get an extreme accurate reading. There is no need for a infra red thermal gun-
> ...



You mean they use a digital probe to see exact temp in decimal points im sure huh?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You mean they use a digital probe to see exact temp in decimal points im sure huh?



My understanding is that for simple test like a melt test- highly  accurate numbers are not all that relevant. Like the difference between 255.2 or 255.257 the reason being that the extra .057 is going to represent something some what irrelevant. Irrelevant because there are a ton of variables that would yield those small incremental differences such as moisture content/ relative humidity and impurities. For identification purposes an interval of .1 of a degree F. Is fine.

Now again this has to do with application- how accurate do you really need to be to test one hormone against another.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## FordFan (Jul 3, 2013)

To make things simple, buy it, brew it, try it. You will know if its good or not.  Sadly, unless you want to buy the equipment, this is what you do. (Unless you're big time).

But once you brew and try different sources, you can look at the raws and tell about how potent it will be.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Thats too easy to do FordFan...↑  Do places take returns on raws like walmart?


----------



## Rory (Jul 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thats too easy to do FordFan...↑  Do places take returns on raws like walmart?



For the new guys, ALWAYS ask your source first if their return policy is at good as walmarts. Make sure they say its ok if you use the product an return the unused portion for a full refund. Sources love that shit.


----------



## FordFan (Jul 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thats too easy to do FordFan...↑  Do places take returns on raws like walmart?



Of course, we're not in the 80's anymore. Recently I knew someone who grabbed 100g of halotestine. Used 75g and said it just didn't make him go AWOL enough. He shipped it back to the supplier and boom, Instant reship as well as money back. Now that's service with a smile.

Sorry, can't divulge the source guys. My understanding is he was in US, then China. I think he's in Russia now.  I think he worked for the NSA.


----------

